# Golden buckskin pintos?



## Firefall (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd love to find a small ASPC golden buckskin pinto, mare. Not much success, I've looked every where it seems.

Anyone know a breeder that has some nice one's?

Oh I did find a blue roan..........thanks all for the help, especially Lewella!




:


----------



## Erica (Oct 26, 2007)

I have one, but she's not for sale. She's a 36" AMHR/ASPC, pictured here freshly clipped the day before....(picture ordered and being shipped) I call her Prankster in Drag.......but her name is Pretty Kitty.






and I have her look alike (Prankster) yearling colt, he's just AMHR mini, but I still think they look a lot alike


----------



## ctinsley (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Erica, I hadn't ever seen her before. Is she fairly new? How old. She reminds me alot of my ASPC/AMHR mare Hopwoods JJ Little Honey Bit.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a buckskin pinto shetland stallion that will be AMHR hardshipped next year. He has Michigan's background and lookin forward in his foal crop in 09'


----------



## Firefall (Oct 26, 2007)

Erica your so cruel! :bgrin They're both beautiful!!!!

Just what I'm looking for but a mare or filly.


----------



## Erica (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy,

Kitty is relativley new, I bought her this summer.....and her half sister (had to bug someone for a while to get them



: )

Her name is Little Kings Pretty Kitty, and her paternal sister whom I really love (don't have pictures on my work computer but do at home) is solid black and her name is Little Kings Awesome Annie, she's a 35" AMHR/ASPC filly, a tad hard headed, but just really neat. Both are sired by Benny.

Prankster (Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks) has no relation really to Kitty but they look so much alike, both the same height and all, Pranksters more silver buckskin. Well......and his dad is Little Kings Big City Bucks. So I guess they have the name in common. Pranksters brother from this year was a golden buckskin with four high socks......SO hoping for a buckskin with chrome FILLY in 08!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Those two are absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on owning such beauties!



:


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 26, 2007)

here is our buckskin pinto mare bred to our cremello pinto for 2008. Her buckskin pinto son placed in AMHR recently.She is double bred buckeroo mare.

She is not for sell


----------



## ctinsley (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a picture of one of our buckskin pinto's ASPC/AMHR that we bought from Phyllis Hopwood. This is Hopwood's JJ Little Honey Bit.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 25, 2007)

Erica were your horses sired by the 'Benny' that Little Kings Farm has for sale?


----------



## SHANA (Nov 25, 2007)

I have two buckskin pintos, both are minis though. Pictures can be seen on my website. One mare is Sweetwaters Little Carmelita and other mare is Town and Country Candy.


----------



## Firefall (Nov 26, 2007)

Seems to be many in the mini form. I'll just have to keep looking, I'll find that ASPC/AMHR golden beauty one day.......................


----------



## Erica (Nov 26, 2007)

> Erica were your horses sired by the 'Benny' that Little Kings Farm has for sale?


Yes and no;

Kitty - the first picture, the filly is sired by Benny, and is ASPC/AMHR.

Prankster - the second picture, the colt is a colt I raised and is sired by my stallion, Big City.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's our ASPC/AMHR buckskin mare. I wish I had some pictures of her when she's all slicked off in her summer coat as she is a really pretty golden buckskin with dapples. She's not pinto, but does have three socks and a blaze which is the perfect amount of chrome for me.






She's not for sale; we're excited about the foal she's carrying sired by Geshan


----------

